# Love my nephews/nieces.



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2020)

*This is what one does when they are childless.  They love their nephews/nieces more than life itself. *
Long Ball Tournament Champions.  Great job USA Xtreme Team.   Great nephew, Gilbert.
**


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice pic! He's handsome and obviously athletic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 6, 2020)

What are aunties for, Pam! 

I'll just bet you made for one super-duper auntie, too, just knowing the way you are.

The telephone rang in our house for many years... someone in the family was always in need of a babysitter, and Aunt Marg, was it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2020)

I love mine too, but they are very different from me and we have little in common.  I always thought we would be closer.  I encouraged them to follow their dreams and be all they could be.  I said to them what I wanted to hear from my aunts and uncles.  They didn't want to follow their dreams.  I guess that could have been one of the problems.  They vegged out.  They are now in their 50s.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2020)

And here is Gilbert's brother, Eddy.  #51


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2020)

My g-nephew, Eddy ❣ got hurt during tonight's high school football game. I didn't know until I checked my cell phone for any texts. Apparently, he hurt the same ankle as last year. They are taking him to a sport medicine specialist in the morning. Hope he doesn't hurt too much during the night. This aunt cried when I saw the text. I don't like to hear about sport related injuries because of his older brother's experience ... last year while playing football as well. Eddy will be out for the rest of the football season.


----------



## Jules (Oct 2, 2020)

Good wishes for Eddy tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

*I went to bed crying and woke up crying.  He was one of their best players and gave it his all.   No more football for him.  

The center (his position) is the first person that touches the ball. It is crucial that the center’s hands be dry. Often times, the center/quarterback exchange is muffed because the center’s hands are sweaty, which then makes the ball feel like its greased up. 

Football players wear towels on their hip because it helps keep their hands or forearms dry throughout the game. Football players are likely to sweat because of the heavy equipment they wear, so staying dry is important, especially for the quarterback. 

Eddy's towel was pink in honor of Breast Cancer Awareness Month and my name was on it.  I can't erase that image from my mind.  Tia = Aunt.*


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *I went to bed crying and woke up crying.  He was one of their best players and gave it his all.   No more football for him.  *



I'm so sorry he was injured.  Football is a very dangerous sport. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 3, 2020)

I have more neices than nephews and I tutored each one when they were in grade school. They are all smart cookies, I'm so proud of. They're in their mid to late twenties now and we bond like BFFs ~ one of my nieces is getting married fall of next year. I've been telling my brother that he has to start practicing now for the dance with the bride. He's skeered with two left feet!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *This is what one does when they are childless.  They love their nephews/nieces more than life itself. *




This childless aunt agrees! ❤ Hope Eddy heals soon! Know he hates having to sit out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

I am very proud of both g-nephews; the eldest will be going to nursing school to earn a BSN and the youngest wants to join the Marines and serve his country.  I'll be CRYING big crocodile tears when my baby Eddy will be in the Marines!    By the way, they are both quite inteligent as well.  Having a bossy teacher/mother helps.  And their aunt is the Assistant Principal at the school they are attending.   They have to do their BEST.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> This childless aunt agrees! ❤ Hope Eddy heals soon! Know he hates having to sit out.


@AnnieA     Yes, he was quite upset at being led out of the football field.  He's a tough one.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm sending thoughts of healing and speedy recovery to Eddy. Take it easy Pam, he will be fine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I'm sending thoughts of healing and speedy recovery to Eddy. Take it easy Pam, he will be fine.


It is normal to worry.  I have a lot of empathy for all.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @AnnieA     Yes, he was quite upset at being led out of the football field.  He's a tough one.



Those guys are something else!  They'll limp off the field, go straight to the coach and beg not to be taken out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2020)

Aunt Pam's little princess, the youngest  in my immediate family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> My g-nephew, Eddy ❣ got hurt during tonight's high school football game. I didn't know until I checked my cell phone for any texts. Apparently, he hurt the same ankle as last year. They are taking him to a sport medicine specialist in the morning. Hope he doesn't hurt too much during the night. This aunt cried when I saw the text. I don't like to hear about sport related injuries because of his older brother's experience ... last year while playing football as well. Eddy will be out for the rest of the football season. View attachment 125831


The doctor released him to play in sports and he played in last nights game.  His team won.

The players honored loved ones who have dealt with Cancer.  He honored me.

Th


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

*The first time I became an Aunt I was only 7yrs old. Now I have 3 nieces and 4 nephews and I feel like they are my own children. My 2 children act like they are their brothers and sisters. When my sisters husband passed away my husband became like a second father to her children. I feel I am truly blessed with all my nieces and nephews.I am also very close to my husbands nieces and nephews. I have always been the go to it Aunt.*


----------

